# Donate your plants to school ^^



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello APC DFW member it me again ^^
these pictures I took from my North lake College Irving, TX.
Me and My friends design to rebuild 20G tank in Science learning center to plant tank. 
As you can see in the picture we have a lot of fish tank in there but 2 of them are empty. 2 dirty fish tank, and 1 salt water.

My friends and me gonna buy light & soil for this tank.
We are looking for some plants to put in the back of the tank . If anyone gonna trim your tank soon and would like to donate them to the college please let me know

Thank You have a good day
PS I m in Arlington & sorry for my English


----------

